# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán Nola cafe, 89 Mã Mây, Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Nola cafe nằm trên gác 2 của của con phố cổ Hà Nội và mang trong mình những thú vị nho nhỏ rất Hà Nội, mang lại điều bất ngờ cho những ai lần đầu ghé qua đây.
Tôi đến Nola café Mã Mây nhiều lần vào nhiều mùa khác nhau, từ mùa hè mát mẻ đến mùa thu dịu dàng hay mùa đông lạnh giá , mùa nào Nola cũng để lại cho tôi những khoảnh khắc thú vị. Nola là quán xá đặc trưng của phố cổ Hà Nội, chỉ có Hà Nội mới có nhiều quán xá trên gác cao. Những căn nhà phố cổ được chia năm xẻ bẩy, tầng một được dùng vào việc kinh doanh của các mặt hàng khác, có lẽ vì thế nếu là khách lạ sẽ khó phát hiện ra bên trên là quán cafe.
Đi qua cái hành lang hẹp và tối, bạn bắt gặp một không gian kiến trúc xưa của Hà Nội. Điều đáng khen ngợi nhất là Nola café vẫn giữ được nét đẹp này dù chủ nhân của nó đã sơn sửa đi chút ít. Nola có 3 tầng, mỗi tầng mang những phong cách khác nhau nhưng tựu trung lại là đều giống như một bức tranh nghệ thuật sắp đặt độc đáo và ấn tượng.
Sở dĩ tôi không bao giờ chán khi đến Nola café dù bất kì mùa nào, thời gian nào, bởi đơn giản mỗi lần đến tôi đều tìm cho mình những góc ngồi, góc nhìn mới lạ. Vào những buổi mùa hè, tôi có thể ngồi ở chỗ bộ bàn ghế kiểu quầy bar sát tường về phía con phố Mã Mây, ngồi tại đây bạn có thể ngắm đường phố về đêm cũng khá tuyệt. Có những hôm trời mát mẻ như mùa thu, tôi thích chạy tót lên không gian thiên nhiên trên cao nhất của quán, ngồi dưới tán ô đủ sắc màu, xung quanh là rất nhiều sắc xanh của cây cảnh. Nola còn có góc ngồi nhìn ra những mái nhà phố cổ lô xô, rêu phong trên chiếc ghế ngồi bập bênh của người Hà Nội xưa đáng yêu vô cùng. Ở Nola vào mùa đông cũng rất ấm áp, bạn hãy ngồi vào góc phòng có chiếc đàn piano, với ánh sáng dìu dặt, âm nhạc nhẹ nhàng khiến bạn chỉ muốn ngồi mãi mà không muốn về.




Ngoài những góc ngồi thú vị, những bộ bàn ghế tại Nola café cũng rất độc đáo, có lẽ đây là quán cafe có bộ sưu tập ghế độc đáo nhất Hà Nội. Bên cạnh đó, Nola còn giống như ngôi nhà lưu giữ những vật dụng cũ kỹ của người Hà Nội một thời, bạn sẽ vô tình đi dọc cầu thang, hay một góc nào đấy bắt gặp những cái đèn dầu cũ kỹ, những cái lọ, ấm chén... xưa thật là xưa. Nếu là khách yêu Hà Nội, đến đây bạn sẽ khám phá ra rất nhiều điều thú vị từ những bức tranh ảnh treo tường về phố phường và con người Hà Nội xưa.




Địa chỉ: Nola Cafe, 89 Mã Mây, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Nola Cafe_

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

Độc đáo với những chiếc ô

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## Trần Mít

Lần gần đây nhất mình vào quán này thì nhận tin quán đã ĐÓNG CỬA :| Mình thích không gian ở đây, quán cafe rất thân thiện  :Smile:

----------


## thuty

> Lần gần đây nhất mình vào quán này thì nhận tin quán đã ĐÓNG CỬA :| Mình thích không gian ở đây, quán cafe rất thân thiện


Bạn vào khi nào vậy. Đóng cửa thật à? Thật đáng tiếc

----------


## hienphung

Tin vui cho các bạn yêu mến Nola đây  :hehe: 
Cafe Nola sẽ  mở cửa lại vào ngày 17/12 này đấy 
Quán vẫn giữ nguyên phong cách thiết kế, không gian và cách trang trí như trước
Đến để tìm lại chốn quen ngày xưa thôi    :Yahoo!:

----------


## showluo

quán đã mở cửa lại thì phải đến mới được
nhìn quán đẹp thế cơ mà

----------

